# Wish list



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Just wondering what was on everyones Christmas wish list in aquaria. I'm hoping for some more plants and an Eheim 2075. I have been extra good for at least 2 wks. now. opcorn:


----------



## tharsis (Dec 5, 2012)

I am hoping to stock my SW tank with some fish and corals...and I have been wanting to get a better RODI filter.

Here's hoping my wife has been listening to my not so subtle hints haha.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

A custom stand for one of my 125G's (my husbands 1st stand build...I know he can do it...I'm just not sure if he does)


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I'm going to get some planted tank stuff from Japan, Lily pipes, ADA Amazonia, and some other stuff.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Lily pipes would be nice.


----------



## tharsis (Dec 5, 2012)

metricliman said:


> I'm going to get some planted tank stuff from Japan, Lily pipes, ADA Amazonia, and some other stuff.


Ahh yes...nothing like getting a box of goodies from ADA


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

Im hoping for a gift card too amazon, if I get one, I would like to buy a filstar XP L, 3D backgrund, and a dual T5HO

Also, What is ADA? can someone PM me a link?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

ADA is Aqua Design Amano. This guy has some sweet planted tanks. Check them out.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

My wish is for my acrylic for my custom 120"x24"x18" tank I want to build. Wife says not this year. Booooooo to her


----------



## Ladyfish (Jul 21, 2012)

tapout14 said:


> My wish is for my acrylic for my custom 120"x24"x18" tank I want to build. Wife says not this year. Booooooo to her


But this year is almost over! Only 16 more days.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

Tried that ladyfish. She said nice try. Guess that's why we call it a dream tank. It will happen soon enough hopefully bye end of next year


----------



## Dawg2012 (May 10, 2012)

tapout14 said:


> My wish is for my acrylic for my custom 120"x24"x18" tank I want to build. Wife says not this year. Booooooo to her


THAT would be a sweet tank!

As for my wish list - I really don't have anything fish related on it... Hmm... maybe a bit more lace rock to polish off a few tanks, that's about it. Everything else fish related I've already purchased this year.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Just thought I'd follow up and see if you got your wish list items...I didn't get my stand yet but did get a used Eheim 2260 for when that 125G stand is built and I can set up the tank...doing my happy dance...oh yeah!


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

I got my Lily pipes, and Bacter 100 (substrate stuff). I also got some ADA books, calendars, and koi books.
Also got some driftwood for my birthday (on the 23rd).


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

I hope everyone got what they asked for. I'm ready to start a new year scheming for a new tank.
Happy new year to everyone. :dancing:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

metricliman said:


> I got my Lily pipes, and Bacter 100 (substrate stuff). I also got some ADA books, calendars, and koi books.
> Also got some driftwood for my birthday (on the 23rd).


Happy Early Birthday Metricliman...and Happy New Year Smitty814...I'll wait patiently for news of the new tank opcorn:


----------



## austings (May 12, 2012)

metricliman said:


> I got my Lily pipes, and Bacter 100 (substrate stuff). I also got some ADA books, calendars, and koi books.
> Also got some driftwood for my birthday (on the 23rd).


Thats awesome. my bday is the 27th.

I got gift cards. I bought Rena XP4 last weekv (already running). Now id like a t5h0 fixture, 3d background. Might start my 20 gallon up as a planted tank. We shall see,


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> metricliman said:
> 
> 
> > I got my Lily pipes, and Bacter 100 (substrate stuff). I also got some ADA books, calendars, and koi books.
> ...


My birthday was on the 23rd of December. So happy belated birthday to me!


----------



## R6RaVeN37 (Aug 10, 2012)

I got a Odyssea CFS 700 canister filter for my 40 gal breeder tank, an extension hose for my gravel vac/waterchanger (new tank was too far from the old water supply, lol), and with my gift cards I just bought myself a Finnex HOB refugium/breeder box with a 10 inch FugeRay and a 40gph powerhead to run it. The only thing I didnt get that I wanted was the glass VersaTop for my 95 gal wave tank.


----------



## ozman (Sep 7, 2012)

yep i got my fx5 from my darlin wife. i consider myself so very lucky, not just for the filter but more for that my wife supports me  :thumb:


----------



## cichlid_crazy (Jul 24, 2012)

> by ozman » Sat Dec 29, 2012 9:09 am
> yep i got my fx5 from my darlin wife. i consider myself so very lucky, not just for the filter but more for that my wife supports me


Very luckly indeed, not everyone (myself included) is fortunite to have a spouce that supports this expensive and time consuming hobby.


----------



## smitty814 (Sep 27, 2012)

Well I am very picky. I did get a gift card. I promptly ordered some more Fluval prefilter ceramic and Seachem Matrix. Now I have enough to fill 2 of my 3 trays in the canister. Still working on getting a larger tank. :fish:


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

metricliman said:


> I got my Lily pipes, and Bacter 100 (substrate stuff). I also got some ADA books, calendars, and koi books.
> Also got some driftwood for my birthday (on the 23rd).


Metricliman...did you get your Lily pipes installed? I'd love to see them in a tank and I'm interested in the driftwood also. Might you have some pics? Are you doing plants?


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

cichlid-gal said:


> Metricliman...did you get your Lily pipes installed? I'd love to see them in a tank and I'm interested in the driftwood also. Might you have some pics? Are you doing plants?


I only have the outflow, and sadly no pics. I'm still waiting on the light and substrate (should be coming today). The tank isn't filled yet and driftwood is still in a bucket. I am doing plants, probably some dwarf baby tears and moss, maybe some hairgrass as well.


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

Update: the stuff came. Pics later.


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

metricliman said:


> Update: the stuff came. Pics later.


 :thumb:


----------

